# NYC Mid-Week Herf



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I just want to share this with my CS Buddies,
I'm herfing at the clombus Circle Davidoff Shop this afternoon. I was at the Barclay Rex at 51st & lex the last two Weeks, But its realy out of the way to my appointment and its way tooooo hot in the Subay to make two stops, but I'll be back there the very very soon nice people and a nice lounge. 
I'm making this a weekly thing now allmost every wendsday I'll be siting in a lounge some where and puffin, the only issue with that is I get so relaxed that I feel that I need a bed. And they just won't let me sleep there :ss:ss:ss


Jack


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

What time?


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I hope to be there at least before 5:30 my apointment is after 7, 
I see your from Brooklyn, do you ever hang out on 3rd ave & 92nd street? they have a nice Cigar shop with lounge there as well that I go to sometimes.

Jack



Mr.Maduro said:


> What time?


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry I cant make it today,

On a side note if anyone ever wants to meet after work @ Bar And books on Hudson Street let me know

http://www.barandbooks.cz/

They are open from 5pm till 2am during the week

Dux


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Dux said:


> Sorry I cant make it today,
> 
> On a side note if anyone ever wants to meet after work @ Bar And books on Hudson Street let me know
> 
> ...


Starting new Thread


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

Jack said:


> I'm herfing at the clombus Circle Davidoff Shop this afternoon.


I can't make it today, but let me/us know where you'll be on future Wednesdays. I'll meet up if I can. I hope you enjoy today's smoke.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Yes We are seeing if people want to herf after work, we'll call it the mid week herf.



Dux said:


> Starting new Thread


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I just want to update you all on the NYC mid week herf. I have to say I had a wonderfull time. I was just sitting there and enjoying my cigars all by my self. :ss:ssahhhhhhhhhh So relaxing, thier are allways some nice guys sitting there so its allways a plessur to sit there in the Clombus circle Davidoff.

Jack


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

ill be up for this in the future but this week was no good


----------

